# How Many Breathe Right Strips?



## critterlady (Mar 20, 2014)

Yesterday I put breathe right strips in Zeus' ears, today I notice his left ear is sometimes laying over across the top of his head, I put 2 strips in each ear, would it be ok to add another to keep his ear completely upright?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

i used one per ear but it was almost inside the ear, ares always shook them out. now i use 2 to where they are right on the outer pars of the inner ear so she dont shake as much


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Can u guys tell me or post pic of the glue ?


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Glue is tear mender, find it at Jo Anna fabrics, as for the BR strips, do a ^ with one connected the bottom 2, just like a pyramid. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free Appc


----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm using tear mender and it just picked it up from Wal-Mart had it shipped to the store. So far its holding up good











Hard to see the strips cuz she close but they there


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I used up to 3 or 4 at one point. Ended up buying the ear forms from canine callidus. Kept them In 3weeks straight. That's the trick. Leave in for a good 2-3 weeks. Apply glue as needed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

